# Temp. HO setup??



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

So with the new house I got the wife's side of the family coming by this Sunday so I decided to try to get a four lane setup going and here's what I came up with.

It's Tyco track on two 4x8 tables with the table against the wall raised and trimmed down 17" to give me room to get to the side of my 1/32 layout, though I thought it was going to be a temporary layout I actually like it.
It resembles my 1/32 setup a bit








Got to wire it up tonight and put up some guard rails and give it a few laps.

I also have this 4x8 table I will also be using to extend the HO layout once I get it cleared off.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I really like the setup of the track on the corner table with the loop corners. Dont have too much fun with that!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice layout. Like the elevations. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

